# vampire edls vs mudzillas?



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

i have 28x10x12 front 28x12x12 rear mudzillas now. ive had them 2 years and they still look great. minimal wear and never had any problems with leaks. very strong heavy durable tire. well i only know of one person ive ever seen with the edls and didnt ever talk to him about them . the edls are 4 ply and the mudzillas are 6 . the edls are 6 lbs lighter a piece im liking that but are they junk is my question. i can sell these mudzillas and buy the edls with rims and it would be like im only paying for the rims. i have someone lined up to buy them if i decide to do this and the edls and rims are a brand new package.................................what do i do. i wont loose any money ill make out good as long as the edls arent crap


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They dig down and hook up really well. If there is a bottom they are going to find it and bite hard. So if you need a tire like that, that works best for your style of riding, then you will probably be happy with them.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

sometimes climbing out of the ruts the mudzillas seem slippery if u know what i mean like the tread faces forward instead of sideways . what do u think about the 4 ply rating?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah the EDL's are said to be GREAT at climbing out of ruts. Really bite hard and grab and pull you out. So you should DEF outdo the mudzilla's there. 

As far as ply-rating I dunno. They will be softer, probably more prone to puncture but, just keep you a plug kit handy lol.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

All the edls I've seen wear like iron and perform pretty good. As p said if there's hard bottom you will dig until you find it and they will hook up.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

goin from the 12s to the 10s in the back is another thing to think about too


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you def. are going to notice that I think. Probably wont ride as smooth. I know its not. lol Plus if you get in any lose soil or sandy ground etc... you're gonna have to be careful or you'll burry it.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah just read the whole skinny wide post and im thinkin maybe id be stepping back.


----------

